# What Vinyl Cutters should I buy



## Taz112m (Jan 4, 2015)

I am looking to buy a DIY Vinyl Cutters to cut vinyl to print shirts for our Car Club so I dont need a big industrial just a small one say A4.
So my question is what one should I buy without paying the earth.


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

Taz112m said:


> I am looking to buy a DIY Vinyl Cutters to cut vinyl to print shirts for our Car Club so I dont need a big industrial just a small one say A4.
> So my question is what one should I buy without paying the earth.


I bought a US Cutter (the smallest one they sell) for less than $200. It paid for itself within a week. It's easy to use and does a great job.


----------



## Taz112m (Jan 4, 2015)

Thanks Neil just been on there site looks very interesting


----------



## BrianHahn (Dec 29, 2013)

Saga makes a nice small stepper unit, the 420, and it comes with DragonCut software.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

If all you are doing is small window decals and heat press vinyl for t-shirts and can live with the 12 inch maximum width, take a look at the Silhouette Cameo as well. We use a Roland GX24 and it's been bullet-proof for the 5 years we've had it but it's also expensive.


----------



## Taz112m (Jan 4, 2015)

Thanks guys that give me a few to look at. you've all been a great help


----------



## rocha wear (Aug 27, 2013)

I have to agree with Ripcord, uscutter is such a affordable, and turned into my go to cutter. Easy to use, and control. And so far a yr later maintenance free.


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

rocha wear said:


> I have to agree with Ripcord, uscutter is such a affordable, and turned into my go to cutter. Easy to use, and control. And so far a yr later maintenance free.


I'll add that the tech support guy (Unfortunately I don't recall his name...) is quite helpful and patient. So if you have any difficulty learning to operate the cutter, a quick phone call will get you on your way. I'm already planning to buy another US Cutter in a larger size.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Just do your homework.....IMO after reading many forum posts about US Cutter equipment, I came to the conclusion that dissatisfied customers came in high enough numbers that for me it was best to stay clear.....So "please" do not let the posts of a few satisfied customers convince you that all end up that way.....Good luck....


----------



## BrianHahn (Dec 29, 2013)

Couple other considerations:
Make sure there is a trade up program so you can expand in the future.
If you need after-hours tech support make sure it is available.


----------



## kheebl (Nov 26, 2014)

I have a pcut ct630 (24") bought from us cutter years ago and it works awesome. I would buy at least a 24" cutter if you have room for it. You will be glad you did.


----------



## Taz112m (Jan 4, 2015)

Thanks guys
I dont think I need a 24" one only doing small runs. just for are club members really.
but it is something to take on board.


----------



## OCA Designs (Jan 9, 2015)

Ripcord said:


> I bought a US Cutter (the smallest one they sell) for less than $200. It paid for itself within a week. It's easy to use and does a great job.


I got that same one lol. It has given me a very good turn around for the price, since I use paint.net and gimp for designing softwares, as they are free. I literally thought that nobody else had the same vinyl cutter as me.


----------



## jeron (Jul 16, 2012)

Keep in mind, that while your getting it to cut small stuff for t shirts, a 24 inch will still cut small stuff plus more. It will also cut window vinyl, and car guys sometimes like stickers. And sometimes they are wider than 12 inches. 

Thanks,
Jeron


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

if your just doing small runs for your club and club members than I would just outsource itand save the headache that the uscutter cutter will give you. like usb, or needing a serial to usb and you need a specific one also that has to be ordered. 

cuts not completing
small memory
grounding issues
static 
and the list goes on.
I owned 3 uscutters and you couldn't give me one.
also know there is a steep learning curve with the software and cutter.
graphtec and roland cutter are the best and can cut really fine and small detailed vectors.
you wont get that out of a uscutter.


----------



## LeonFPA (Jan 23, 2015)

Got a quick question. Just started my own apparel line and I am new to this t shirt making industry. I want to get my own heat press kit to be able to produce heat transfer vinyl shirts. I looked at this MH series cutter from US Cutter. Can anyone advise if this is a good cutter to use for t shirt vinyls?

MH Series Vinyl Cutter by USCutter


----------



## johnnyb57 (May 26, 2012)

Taz, you say you don't need a 24" plotter, But if you buy a smaller one, I think you"ll be sorry you didn't get one in a short period if time....


----------



## OSSKOBRET (Sep 17, 2011)

I have a 24 inch cutter and a little cameo I use both everyday .
The cameo is great for smaller stuff and one piece orders .
The 24 is for larger runs and ganged up stuff 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Chardjones (Aug 25, 2009)

I started with a silhouette cutter and then moved to the Cameo, then up to the GCC expert, I have to tell you I still use the Cameo for most jobs. I use the GCC when I am cutting large volumes (100 designs and above), but I still am most comfortable with the Cameo and the Design software is really easy to self learn.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I just talked with a friend that does rental banners with her Cameo....Fills in the blank spot on a 4 x 6 banner with a name or two.....B-Days, Anniversaries, etc....Get 20.00 each..Not a get rich scheme but makes 19.00 for a few minutes work....She bought some stock banner on Ebay and now has a couple dozen in her inventory....Cash business.....


----------



## Patriot62 (Dec 5, 2014)

I have a Graphtec CE6000-60 which is a 24" cutter. It works with a PC or a MAC. Got it from Stahls.com


----------



## pmzirkle (Oct 5, 2014)

Our first cutter was a cheap one from Sign Warehouse.
After making close to 10 thousand from it we bought a better one.


----------



## Parties and Moor (Sep 24, 2013)

We personally are very happy with our gcc expert 24lx from imprintables warehouse.


----------



## punkskater01 (Dec 30, 2014)

What about red sail cutting plotter?

Sent from my GT-S6310 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## NewTrend (Oct 18, 2013)

This has been a timely discussion - we were just thinking of buying one. I am leaning toward the Cameo - I have access to a 24" when I need at an other location. They are using Sure Cuts a Lot software, does anyone know anything about this? I use photoshop & corel draw here at the shop. What software does the cameo use?

Thanks
Mary Stephani


----------



## hamptonroad (Jun 11, 2013)

I have a Roland vinyl cutter that I would part with that was still very usable when it became my backup vinyl cutter after purchasing a Graphtec.
Best if you contact me directly.
Kenneth McRae


----------



## jamal alnafea (Apr 4, 2014)

Thank you all for this discussion useful and beneficial


----------



## ApeShirt Apparel (Jan 4, 2013)

My US Cutter SC has been going strong over almost 2 years. Very affordable and has paid for itself numerous times. If all you want is a hobby cutter maybe check into a Cricut.


----------

